# No filter low tech as nano office table tank?



## azawaza (27 Sep 2018)

Hi all

Think I’ve caught MTS for a second time. Dang them doctors, said the ‘D’ vaccine gonna work the first time.

So, against the advice of my shrink, I’ve been setting my subconscious loose on a tiny space, a lil corner of my desk which could fit a 5 gallon or 20L tank max.

I’ve never experimented with Walstad and whilst researching on it I stumbled upon:
NO FILTER aquarium! (type this in youtube, you’ll understand why soon)

It completely blew my ‘High-tech ego’ to bits. While recovering from said lobotomy, I’m accepting well-wishes, and of course suggestions too.

My primary concerns are:

1) Will it be an algae magnet?
2) Will it thrive? Where’s the bacteria gonna live without a filter?
3) Will it get unsightly? Cos the main tank (not under my supervision) near the pantry is close to giving this hobby a bad name... 
(it has zero plants!)
4) Will it attract mosquitoes? Cos there was a dengue outbreak recently within the locality.

Cheers
Aza


----------



## dw1305 (27 Sep 2018)

Hi all,





azawaza said:


> Will it thrive? Where’s the bacteria gonna live without a filter?


In the rhizosphere, <"the zone around plant roots">, and in the surface layers of the substrate. Plant based filtration is always plant/microbe filtration, even when it just uses floating plants. 





azawaza said:


> I’ve never experimented with Walstad and whilst researching on it I stumbled upon: NO FILTER aquarium!


Have a look at <"Mini-pumps for ......">. 

Diana Walstad herself changed her recommendations over time, and eventually decided that some flow made tank management easier.  Have a look at <"Is Diana Walstad's book ....">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## azawaza (27 Sep 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,In the rhizosphere, <"the zone around plant roots">, and in the surface layers of the substrate. Plant based filtration is always plant/microbe filtration, even when it just uses floating plants. Have a look at <"Mini-pumps for ......">.
> 
> Diana Walstad herself changed her recommendations over time, and eventually decided that some flow made tank management easier.  Have a look at <"Is Diana Walstad's book ....">.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks Darrel. Your recommended readings remind me of my Biology professor in college- clears up everything, yet leaves me more room to be inquisitive and find out more of the unknown


----------



## a1Matt (29 Sep 2018)

azawaza said:


> NO FILTER aquarium! (type this in youtube, you’ll understand why soon


Are you referring to this tank?:
https://ukaps.org/forum/threads/just-thought-id-share.52931/

I've done a few no filter tanks, just plants sitting in still water. Some with 2 or 3 snails and dwarf shrimp. Some with daphnia (they like the still water). Some just plain water.

It does work, but I wouldn't recommend it if you want to keep fauna or want to prolong water changes.

Even the tiniest pump or filter (even air pump) gives you much more wiggle room.


----------

